# Re-syncing a external HD to tv



## KiaraG (May 4, 2012)

Hi. I have an external hard drive hooked up to my network and accessible on my tv. Well, when I browse through it on my tv, it doesn't give me the new folders that I created not long ago when I was re-organizing my files. My tv is a Panasonic, and I tried their support, but it was a joke - their call center was always closed when I was able to call (or they kept me on hold for an hour), and I've been waiting on the live chat for about forty-five minutes now.

I've tried turning the tv off, and unplugging the hard drive for about five minutes, but it didn't work. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Hi. I have an external hard drive hooked up to my network and accessible on my tv.


how is it accessible - is this through the DLNA server ?
if so did you refresh the media service to see the new folders ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Model of the TV? Panasonic makes a LOT of TV's.

Have you checked the User Manual?


----------



## KiaraG (May 4, 2012)

It is accessible through the DLNA. I don't know what you mean by refreshing the media folders.

The model number on the tv is TC-P42ST30. I have checked the user's manual, but didn't find anything in there for this problem.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> It is accessible through the DLNA. I don't know what you mean by refreshing the media folders.


 when you setup a media server , the software scans all the folders and files into a database which is then available on the network 
if you add new folders , unless the software is set to scan (which it may do by default) automatically or every x minutes the new folders and files will not be seen
I was just checking to make sure you had looked at the settings in the media server , sometimes it may just have a refresh option

what media server are you using with the external harddrive ?


----------



## KiaraG (May 4, 2012)

Ah, okay, I gotcha. I'm assuming it's not set to do it automatically at any point; I was just in the network settings and couldn't find anything.

I have no idea what media server I'm using with the hard drive. How can I find out?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what is the external harddrive hooked upto - make and exact model of the device - PC, Router USB, other ?


----------



## KiaraG (May 4, 2012)

The external drive is connected to my Panasonic Viera ST30 (model number TC-PR2ST30). Wireless, if that makes any difference.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

yes, quite a bit i think - that drives is not on the network only available to the TV - at least thats how mine works on my panasonic



> Hi. I have an external hard drive hooked up to my network and accessible on my tv. Well, when I browse through it on my tv, it doesn't give me the new folders that I created not long ago when I was re-organizing my files. My tv is a Panasonic,


 how did you create the folders ?


----------

